# Letting rat sleep on bed?



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My ratty will be cuddling up to me and will start falling asleep as I give him a massage. After a while of cuddling with him I start getting sleepy but I am afraid that I will roll on him in my sleep. I feel bad disturbing him but I also don't want to put him in danger. I would never forgive myself if I hurt him. He has a towel that he likes so I put it next to my bed and when I feel myself nodding off I rest him on it and start massaging him again. After he closes his eyes I let myself fall asleep. My room is rat proof, he doesnt mess outside his cage and I got him a small water bowl incase he gets thirsty. Do you think he would be alright sleeping on the bed? Has your rat ever slept on your bed?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely not. It's adorable when your rattie curls up and falls asleep on/near you in bed, but if you fall asleep then you can't consciously control your movements. Personally, if you're asleep and no one's watching Noah, the best, and safest, place for him is in his (closed) cage.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, before I moved in with my BF my old rats used to free roam my room. Sometimes I would find one sleeping right next to me when I woke up in the morning. I was afraid I would roll over and hurt one as well, however it never happend...but thats just me.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with Night. Its safer not to let your rattie do it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

100% agree with Night.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, him sleeping on the bed is a no.
He is allowed to free roam in my room. Its all rat proof. The outlets have covers and everything.
I was thinking about getting him this. And putting it next to the bed.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=17410&N=114133+114037


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Night too! Though I would never dream of letting Betty sleep with me for numerous reasons (first and foremost being cats, second that she's super tiny), my other animals(cats, dogs) also choose not to sleep with me because I tend to smash them at night.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My only other pets are aquatic so I don't have to worry about them.

My late dog wasn't much of a bed sleeper. When she was on the bed she would kick everyone else off. If you just gently touched her she would maul you. She didn't sleep on the foot either she used the pillows and stretched out.
She only bit us. Never bit a strange or a kid who would pull her toung and ears. We tried getting her trained but she was too smart and was a bad influence on the other dogs and got kicked out.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I toss and turn so much NOTHING can bear to sleep with me. Not even my pillows or my blankies.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Usually when I nap, one or more rat is out on my bed. I wouldn't be comfortable with that if I moved a lot in my sleep, but I always wake up in the same position so I'm not too concerned about it. I wouldn't let them spend the night on my bed, just in case, but for my daily 20 minute catnaps I don't have a problem with it. They're always more interested in playing in the boxes along the wall, or taking a nap of their own in the shelf part of my headboard anyway.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats not Fair. Niether of my boys are calm. I got males thinking that they were gonna play and then take a nap on my lap....WRONG! They dont stop moving! How can I get them to calm down like all of you guys who have yours sleep on you?


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I know what you mean,I try to read with Ollie on my chair,or on my bed,but he's just interested in playing and exploring


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

My rats don't go onto my bed at all anymore. Hubby is so allergic that after the rats have been on the bed I have to wash the entire bedding, washing the bedding everyday is a bummer! So most of their free time is spent in the bathroom/bathtub and around the kitchen/dining area. We have a glass top dining table that they LOVE to run around on, so easy to clean up!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt, your boys are still young, so they're still really active ^_^ They'll probably chill out once they're older - but my Rokk is about 10 months old and he's not that squishy laprat I thought I'd be getting either!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

yea,Ollie is really young too


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I think they just have to grow up before they'll settle down ^_^ But that's no guarantee either. When I got Rokk I thought since he was already 9 months old, he'd be really chill and just hang out with me all day. But he's almost as active as my girls! So it's definitely a personality thing


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

i would never lat my rats sleep with me and i would just die if one of my little ratties got hurt, but somtimes disturbing them and moving them would be better than rolling over and hurting them

I Love My Ratties :mrgreen:


----------

